# .Cab-Datei ist beschädigt >> bei der installation von .NET Framework SDK



## insane_desire (13. März 2004)

es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung, wenn ich das.NET Framwork SDK-Paket installieren will 



> Die Datei konnte nicht dekomprimiert werden. Wahrscheinlich ist nicht genügend Arbeitsspeicher (nicht ausreichend Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte für die Auslagerungsdatei) vorhanden, oder die Cab.-Datei ist beschädigt



meine Auslagerungsdatei beträgt 1400MB << müsste doch reichen
hab aber nur 512 MB-Ram 

und was bedeutet das mit der .Cab Datei
hab Windows XP ...auf meiner 2000 er Kiste habe ich es auch schon ausprobiert >> genau das gleiche Problem

ist vielleicht die Datei beschädigt die ich herunter geladen habe?

wäre für jeden Hinweis dankbar

Gruß insane


----------



## wackelpudding (14. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von insane_desire _
> *ist vielleicht die Datei beschädigt die ich herunter geladen habe?*


Durchaus möglich, also am besten nochmal neu runterladen.


----------



## elektronik-freaks (14. Mai 2007)

Selbes Problem andere Lösung:

Ich hatte die Installationsdatei auf meiner Crypt (verschlüsselten Platte). Deshalb kam diese Meldung!!

Datei auf die normale Platte ---> Funktioniert!!


----------

